# i think im in limp mode!?



## Sonny55 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi, 
ive had my car for about a year now, modded fairly well and it has been tuned. but recently my car started feeling like it was rich and my A/C stopped working suddenly and ive got codes 0102, 0443, 0449 and pending 0135, 0141, 0155, 0161. my downstream o2's are muted so i dont know what the 141 and 161 are about, and i replaced the MAF, and my 2 o2 sensors that i do have, nothing has changed. My dad says it could be the CTS or the alternator is going bad. im hoping im not in limp mode for some crazy wire somewhere, im waiting to get some money before i take it in. im trying not to drive it at all unless absolutely necessary. help would be greatly appreciated!

also, sorry if this is in the wrong forum area, wasnt sure where to put it


----------

